# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Συνέπειες της βουλιμίας: Τις γνωρίζεις;

## Thomai

Είμαι 19χρονών και για ένα ολόκληρο χρόνο πάλευα με την βουλιμία. Δεν ήξερα τι έκανα στον εαυτό μου. Όταν πια έμαθα *σταμάτησα* μια και καλή. 

ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΑΣ:

- Αρυθμία της καρδιάς που μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια ή συγκοπή και κατά συνέπεια σε θάνατο, λόγω αφυδάτωσης και έλλεψη σε κάλιο και νάτριο απο τους συχνούς εμετούς

-Φλεγμονή και πιθανή ρήξη του οισοφάγου απο τους συχνούς εμετούς

-Σάπισμα και λέκιασμα των δοντιών απο τα στομαχικά οξέα

-Οι χημικές ανισσοροπίες που οφείλονται στους συχνούς εμετούς προκαλούν προβλήματα σε βασικές λειτουργείες των οργάνων

Έχω σημειώσει αυτές τις συνέπειες σε ένα μικρό χαρτάκι κα όποτε με πιάνει κατάθλιψη ή αυτοκαταστροφική διάθεση, κοιτάω αυτό το χαρτάκι για 5λεπτά και ύστερα δεν τολμώ να ξαναγυρίσω στις παλιές μου κακιές συνήθειες. 
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα..

----------


## kxristina

'Αλλες συνέπειες τις βουλιμίας:
1) Νεφρικά Προβλήματα
2)Αφυδάτωση
3)Πρησμένο πρόσωπο (εξαιτίας των ερεθισμένων σιελογόνων αδένων)
4)Μυϊκή αδυναμία
5)Επιληπτικές κρίσεις
6)Πρησμένα δάχτυλα
7)Βλάβη στους μυς του εντέρου που μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε μακράς διάρκειας δυσκοιλιότητα
8)Διακοπή της έμμηνος ρύση (εώς και 3 μήνες)
9)Κακή κατάσταση του δέρματος

Είναι και τα παραπάνω μαζί με όλα αυτά που έγραψες εσύ Thomai τα συμπτώματα της βουλιμίας. Σου αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια πάντως που κατάφερες με ένα απλό χαρτάκι να ελέγχεις τις αυτοκαταστροφικές σου τάσεις. Εγώ είμαι στο πρόβλημα 5 χρόνια και δεν έχω καταφέρει να το κάνω. Με κανέναν τρόπο. Απ΄την στιγμή που μπήκα στο φόρουμ αυτό πάντως έχω την ανάγκη να το κάνω και το σκέφτομαι όλο και περισσότερο τελευταία.

----------


## Thomai

Ίσως το πρόλαβα νωρίς, δεν ξέρω, ίσως φοβήθηκα γιατί ένιωθα πόνο στην καρδιά, μετά απο κάθε εμετό.
Το πρόβλημα μου το είχα πει μόνο σε μια φίλη μου, αλλά δεν με πίστεψε...
Χρήματα για ψυχολόγους δεν υπήρχαν και οι ομαδικές θεραπείες ήταν κάτι που το απέκλεισα νωρίς. 
Έτσι έπρεπε να στηριχτώ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ στις δικές μου δυνάμεις. 
Μην νομίζεις όμως η ιεροτελεστεία του "γυρνάω απο την σχολή και νίωθω χάλια, πεινάω και θέλω να κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου ξεσηκώνω το γαλακτοπωλείο και μετά ξεσπάω" που ήταν καθημερινή συνήθειες σταμάτησε αμέσως. Ξεσπούσα κάθε 2μέρες, μετά μια φορά την εβδομάδα, και τέλος με τον φόβο ότι η καρδιά μου θα με προδώσει, σταμάτησα.
Τώρα έχω στραφεί στην υγειηνή διατροφή και την γυμναστική. Και εκτιμάω ότι κάνει καλό στον οργανισμό μου. 
Οι αυτοκαταστροφικές τάσεις όμως συνεχίζουν αλλά εκφάζονται με άλλο τρόπο.

----------


## kxristina

Πιστεύω ότι η φράση "ξεπέρασα το πρόβλημα" δεν βασίζεται στο να σταματήσουμε να κάνουμε εμετό, να χρησιμοποιούμε καθαρκτικά κτλ. Σαφώς και αυτό είναι ένα σημαντικό βήμα αλλά ο κύκλος της βουλιμίας συνεχίζει να υπάρχει. Όλοι οι ειδικοί υποστηρίζουν ότι για να σπάσει αυτός ο κύκλος το πρόβλημα πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστεί στην ψυχολογική, παθολογική και διατροφική του διάσταση.
Χωρίς να μιλάω ατομικά για εσένα πιστεύεις ότι όταν οι αυτοκαταστροφικές τάσεις συνεχίζονται το πρόβλημα δεν μπορεί να κάνει και πάλι την εμφάνισή του ανα πάσα ώρα και στιγμή ; και τι γίνεται όταν εκείνη την στιγμή για κάποιους λόγους δεν θα υπάρχει η δύναμη για την αντιμετώπισή του ;

----------


## Thomai

Βεβαίως, έχεις δίκιο. Ποτέ δεν είπα ότι η βουλιμία σταμματά εκεί. Πρέπει να ξεφύγεις σιγά-σιγά. Αλλά το πρώτο βήμα είναι να επανέρθεις στην κανονική διατροφή. Μετά αφού αντιμετωπίσεις αυτό το πρόβλημα, μένει να κατανοήσεις και να αντιμετωπίσεις τους λόγους που σε έσπρωξαν στην αυτοκαταστροφή. Εγώ αυτή την στιγμή έχω υιοθετήσει ένα νέο τρόπο σκέψης. Ξέρω τι με έσπρωξε στο πρόβλημα. Η μανία για το τι σκέφτεται ο κόσμος για μένα.
Είχα την ψύχωση ότι όπου και να πάω γνωστοί και άγνωστοι με σχολιάζουν. Πέρναγα απο δίπλα τους και ορκιζόμουν ότι τους άκουγα να ψιθυρίζουν "Πως κυκλοφορεί ρε αυτή με τα τοπικά;". Όταν ένα αγόρι με πλησίαζε σίγουρα θα το έκανε για να σπάσει πλάκα με την περέα του. Όταν άκουγα γέλια στο λεωφορείο ήμουν σίγουρη ότι λένε για μένα,κτλ,κτλ. Όλα αυτά μου κατασπαράζαν την ψυχή, μέχρι που συνειδητοποίησα κάτι. Ότι ο κόσμος δεν περιστρέφεται γύρω απο εμένα!!!(Ωωω, τη ανακάλυψη...)
Εντάξει είναι αλήθεια ότι ο κόσμος μερικές φορές θα σχολιάσει και μένα και τον οποιονδήποτε, αλλά και σ'αυτήν την περίπτωση σκέφτομαι κάτι που μου είπε ένας φίλος: Γ@μ@ τους όλους...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

τι να πω βρε θωμαη...μενω καταπληκτη...
εισαι αξια συγχαρητηριων αν εχεις καταφερει κατι τετοιο μονη σου...οχι οτι αυτος που δεχεται βοηθεια απο αλλους ειναι λιγοτερο αξιεπαινος, αλλα το θεωρω σχεδον ακατορθωτο να μπορεσεις να ξεκολλησεις μονη σου τον εαυτο σου απο τετοιου ειδους κολληματα ....ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και στο μελλον

----------


## Thomai

Ευχαριστώ 2sweet2b4go10, να'σαι καλά.
Όταν είδα την υγεία μου να κλονίζεται είπα: 
"Θα σταματήσω. Είναι κάτι που πρέπει να γίνει και θα γίνει. Τέλος." 
Έχω αλλάξει πολύ. Παλιότερα πριν βγω έξω σε club έλεγα απο μέσα μου:
"Μακάρι να έρθει κάποιος να με πλησιάσει, να μου μιλήσει." Όταν πια γυρνούσα σπίτι απογοητευμένη που δεν είχε γίνει τίποτα ένιωθα τρομερά άσχημα. Τώρα βγαίνω έξω μην περιμένοντας τίποτα άλλο παρά να διασκεδάσω με την παρέα μου. Μα επίσης κατάλαβα πως δεν έφταιγαν τα 5παραπανήσια κιλά μου που δεν είχα φίλο, αλλά η στάση μου(πικρή αλήθεια). Αυτά και άλλα πολλά που μου κάναν την ζωή μαύρη κάθησα και τα σκέφτηκα λογικά και όχι απτην πλευρά της drama queen που ήμουν. Εκείνο τον καιρό τραγικοποιούσα τα πράγματα και μου άρεσε που έδειχνα χλωμή σαν να φωνάζω:"Δεν βλέπετε ότι έχω προβλήματα; Δεν βλέπετε ότι κάτι μου συμβαίνει;"
Αλλά μου καρφώθηκε το εξής απο μια ταινία:
"Γέλα και θα γελάνε και οι άλλοι μαζί σου, κλάψε και θα κλαις μόνος σου." 
Και ήταν αλήθεια. δεν κέρδιζα με αυτό τον τρόπο την προσοχή, αλλά αντίθετα απομακρυνόμουν απο όλους.
Η πιο ωραία και πιο λεπτή της σχολής στην οποία προσπαθούσα απελπιστηκά να μοιάσω κόλησε ουρολοίμωξη απο τον φίλο της και αυτό έχει διαδοθεί και σχολιάζεται παντού. Δηλαδή λεπτός/χοντρός, ωραίος/άσχημος, και θάψιμο θα σου ρίξουν και θα σε κοροιδέψουν και θα απογοητευτείς και θα πιεστείς και πάντα θα υπάρχουν προβλήματα. Απλά πρέπει να το πάρεις απόφαση ότι έτσι η ζωή και ότι ποτέ δεν θα είναι όλα τέλεια, πως να το κάνουμε; Γιαυτό κοιτάω τουλάχιστον να είμαι υγιής και να μην δημιουργώ και άλλα προβλήματα απο μόνη μου. Συγγνώμη για τα κλισέ αλλά η ζωή είναι πολύ μικρή για να χαραμίζεται έτσι. Πρέπει να εκμεταλλευόμαστε το κάθε λεπτό, έτσι ώστε να μην ξυπνήσουμε μια μέρα για να πούμε: Θεέ μου τι έκανα με την ζωή μου; Δεν χάρηκα ποτέ τίποτα..

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

Μπράβο σου που μπόρεσες να δεις τόσο καθαρά την ουσία του προβλήματος Θωμαή.... συνεχιζεις να με εκπλησσεις..
πραγματικά, "οι αλλοι", το πως διαχειριζόμαστε αυτο που νομιζουν, και αυτο που ΕΜΕΙΣ νομιζουμε οτι νομιζουν για μας οι αλλοι, ειναι στη βαση των προβληματων που εχουν να κανουν με το φαγητο, και ειναι κοινος τοπος και στη βουλιμια και στην παχυσαρκια, και στην ανορεξια...
ειναι ΠΟΛΥ δυσκολο να το βαλεις στη σωστη του διασταση, και να κατανοησεις βαθια και οχι εγκεφαλικα, οτι δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση ποτε να αρεσεις σε ολους,οτι μια απογοητευση που μπορει να παρεις απο αυτους δεν οφειλεται ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ και σχεδον ποτε, στην εμφανιση σου, οτι δεν ειναι το μυστικο της επιτυχιας στη ζωη το να δειχνεις οσο πιο λεπτος γινεται, και εν τελει οτι το να εισαι μονιμα εξαρτημενος απο την γνωμη των αλλων ειναι μεγαλυτερο βαρος και μεγαλυτερη ανελευθερια απο αυτη που σου δινουν τα πολλα πραγματικα η φανταστικα κιλα σου....

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Και πιο παραστατικά οι συνέπειες της βουλιμίας:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=VAY-Vz...elated&search=
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2ppNnm_sD5M
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=kwgRUq...elated&search=
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=EPlZdR...watch_response

----------


## elpida_ed

Μπορεί ο οδοντίατρος να καταλάβει από τι έχουν φθαρεί τα δόντια σου;

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Έχεις κι εσύ την αγωνία μήπως το καταλάβει κανείς έ;Ντροπήηηηηη έτσι; :) Σε καταλαβαίνω.


Ο γιατρός μπορεί να δει ότι έχουν φθαρεί τα δόντια σου από τα οξέα.
Τώρα το πως αυτά ήρθαν στο στόμα σου...

----------


## Hilda

Θωμαή πολλά συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθειά σου! Έτσι να συνεχίσεις!! Παίρνουμε κι εμείς κουράγιο.. 
Όσο για τον οδοντίατρο, οι περισσότεροι το υποψιάζονται και σε ρωτάνε απ'έξω-απ'έξω (απ'ότι έχω ακούσει από φίλους).

----------


## κορινα_ed

Μολις ειδα τα βιντεακια και εχω παθει Σ Ο Κ ! ! !
Ειναι απιστευτο το ποσο κακο προκαλουμε εμεις οι ιδιοι στον εαυτο μας!!
Δεν το αξιζουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ ΕΜΕΤΟ!!!ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ..ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ..! ΤΕΛΟΣ!!
(τουλαχιστον αυτο μπορει να ειναι μια αρχη για την ολοκληρωτικη θεραπεια της βουλιμιας)

----------


## dexa

Ενα μπραβο για την θωμαι και τον τροπο που βρηκε να αντιμετωπιση την βουλιμια!!!!

Καλως ηρθες θωμαι!!!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## Myrto_ed

Τρομαζω τοσο με αυτα που διαβασα αλλα δε μπορω να σταματησω...

----------


## free

μπορεις μυρτο μου..μπορεις..δεν ειναι θεμα δυναμης, ειναι θεμα θελησης..δεν την εχεις μαλλον οσο πρεπει..δεν σου αξιζει αυτο που κανεις,,,σε καμια μας δεν αξιζει..κατσε και σκεψου ποσο χρονο εχεις χασει για ενα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, για μια ΟΥΤΟΠΙΑ!..μην χασεις αλλο γιατι οταν θα περασουν τα χρονια θα λες: τι εκανα στον εαυτο μου ασκοπα τοσο καιρο?..απλα τον σκοτωνες!..αυτο εκανες και κανεις..σταματα το..ολα μια αποφαση ειναι!ΟΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ!

----------


## smoke08

free, θέλω να σου πω ότι μέχρι πρόσφατα, κάθε φορά που έλεγες ότι δεν έχουμε αρκετή θέληση, ότι δεν προσπαθούμε αρκετά, εγώ θύμωνα. Και με σένα και με το αγόρι μου, που μου έλεγε ότι κατά βάθος έχω εφησυχαστεί σε αυτή την κατάσταση και δεν κάνω τίποτα για να την αντιμετωπίσω. 

Τώρα βλέπω ότι έχετε δίκιο. Και θέλω αυτό να το πω και στη Μυρτώ και σε οποιονδήποτε άλλο βρίσκεται σε αυτό το σημείο, δηλαδή να θέλει απεγνωσμένα να το ξεπεράσει αλλά να μην μπορεί. Θέλει απίστευτη δύναμη και είναι υπερβολικά δύσκολο, αλλά μόνο αν κάνουμε την υπέρβαση θα τα καταφέρουμε.

Γι΄αυτό, Μυρτώ, την επόμενη φορά που θα πάει να σου συμβεί, μη σκεφτείς "δε βαριέσαι, κάποια στιγμή θα το ξεπεράσω, οπότε τώρα ας το κάνω". Δες το σαν μια ευκαιρία να κάνεις από ΤΩΡΑ την αρχή. Όσο δύσκολο κι αν είναι, προσπάθησε με νύχια και με δόντια να μην το κάνεις. Και ακόμα κι αν αισθάνεσαι άσχημα με το φαγητό να παραμένει μέσα σου, σκέψου ότι αυτό που κερδίζεις είναι σημαντικότερο, γιατί ίσως να αποτελέσει το πρώτο βήμα για να το ξεπεράσεις ολοκληρωτικά...

Υ.Γ. Thanx free...

----------


## gilie_ed

εμενα εχουν ηδη αρχισει οι αριθμίες και οι ταχυκαρδίες....αλλά δε μπορώ να σταματήσω...γμτ δε θέλω να γλινω έτσι... :(

----------


## gilie_ed

[img]

----------


## smoke08

Παιδιά, να σας ρωτήσω κάτι; Ωραία, είναι προφανές ότι όσοι κάνουν συχνά εμετό και χρήση καθαρτικών εμφανίζουν τα προβλήματα που περιγράψατε παραπάνω. Εγώ έχω σταματήσει εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες τις μεθόδους ακύρωσης και θέλω να μάθω: κάνω κακό στον οργανισμό μου με τα επεισόδια υπερφαγίας, ακόμα κι αν δεν "βγάζω" ό,τι τρώω στη συνέχεια; Δηλαδή, από τις υπερβολικές ποσότητες που τρώω, μπορεί να εμφανίσω τίποτα προβλήματα στο στομάχι μου ή γενικότερα;

----------


## gilie_ed

γλυκιά μου smoke08 δεν ξέρω συγουρα αν κάνει κακό στο σώμα σου...συγουρα όμως κάνει κακό στην ψυχούλα σου...στο μυαλό σου...

----------


## free

σμοκε μου στην ψυσουλα σου κανεις..στο σωμα σου οχι..

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Και στο σώμα έχει επιπτώσεις,μακροχρόνια.Και η μη καθαρτικού τύπου βουλιμικές συμπεριφορές απορυθμίζουν την καλή λειτουργία του οργανισμού.

Αν το δεις και από ενεργειακή άποψη,ειδικώς...


Εγώ έχω κάνει λίγες φορές εμετό αλλά έχω κατά καιρούς παρουσιάσει όλα τα προαναφερθέντα προβλήματα με το κυριότερο την αρρυθμία.


Οψόμεθα φως...

----------


## efoula

Σμόκ θα συμφωνήσω με την gilie για την ψυχή σου...γιατί αυτό σου τρώει τα σωθηκά!!
Αλλά από όσο ξέρω από την θεραπεία..έχει επιπτώσεις σύγουρα στο μεταβολισμό σου και στη φυσιολογία της πείνας, δηλαδή πόσο πεινάς, πότε αισθάνεσαι ότι έχεις χορτάσει κτλ
Όσο για τον μεταβολισμό, σίγουρα τρελαίνεται..δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς, όταν κάνεις αυστηρή δίαιτα και γυμναστική να μη χάνεις βάρος...

Η ψυχή όμως είναι κάτι άλλο, αυτές οι ενοχές μου μαυρίζουν την καρδιά!Οι σκέψη ότι τίποτα δεν θα παέι καλά, αν δεν χάσω 2 κιλά με κυριεύει, αν και τώρα πλέον έχει μειωθεί η εντασή της...

----------


## gilie_ed

ελπίζω να μη πειράζει να πω κατι ασχετο...διαβαζα την απαντηση της εφούλας και αντι για θεραπεία διαβαζα θρησκεία... και δεν εβγαζε μιλαμε νοημα με τιποτα! δε παμε καλα....

κατα τ'αλλα καλησπέρα :)

----------


## popie

Γεια σας! Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει αν τα καρδιακά προβλήματα προκαλούνται από έλλειψη σημαντικών ουσιών από το αίμα εξαιτίας των εμετών ή επειδή η ίδια η πράξη του εμετού κουράζει την καρδιά και προκαλεί αρρυθμίες;; Γιατί νομίζω ότι όταν κάνω εμετούς η καρδιά μου χτυπάει πιο γρήγορα και μετά πονάει (ή είναι ιδέα μου;;;)

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Η διαταραχή των ηλεκτρολυτών που προκαλείται από τους συχνούς εμετούς μπορεί να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στην καρδιά.Ειδικά,η υποκαλιαιμία ( έλλειψη καλίου ) προκαλεί αρρυθμίες.

Πολλές φορές δε, μπορεί να νιώθεις την καρδιά σου να χτυπάει κάπως μη φυσιολογικά εξαιτίας της πίεσης που ασκείς να κάνεις εμετό.

----------


## stella2

mia poly kali mou fili exei problima boulimias.
mou exei pei gia to problima tis tiv teleytaia bdomada.
den xero pos mporo na thv bohthiso.
se proti fasi exo skeftei na ths deixno martyries pou brisko sto internet kai na tis agoraso ena biblio. Nomizo pos auto tha bohthisei se proth fasi na katalavei oti auto pou kanei ston eauto tis einai poly sobaro......
Mipos mporeite na mou dosete kapoia lusi?
H fili mou einai boulimiki edo k 2 1/2 xronia kai prospathei na therapeytei anepityxos 10 mines tora.

Sas parakalo bohthiste me.....

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

stella καλησπερα :)

θαρρω πως, για να προσπαθει τοσο καιρο η φιλη σου εστω και ανεπιτυχως, θα πρεπει να ξερει οτι κανει κακο στον εαυτο της, οποτε δεν ξερω αν θα κανει κακο η καλο να τονισεις τους κινδυνους...
αυτο που σκεφτομαι οτι θα μπορουσες να κανεις, ειναι να την πληροφορησεις για το οτι ειναι ενα αρκετα διαδεδομενο προβλημα και πολυ συνθετο και οτι μια καλη ιδεα για να προσπαθησει να απαλλαγει θα ηταν να παρει βοηθεια, ψυχολογικη...

αυτο σε περιπτωση που δεν γνωριζει οτι αυτος ειναι ο τροπος αντιμετωπισης της καταστασης της, διοτι σε καμια περιπτωση δεν πρεπει να επιμεινεις η να την πιεσεις...δεν μπορει κανεις να αποφασισει γι αυτην αν θα παρει βοηθεια η οχι...

το αλλο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να την διαβεβαιωσεις για την φιλια σου και την στηριξη σου σε οποια αποφαση της καθως και οσο μπορεις να τονωνεις το ηθικο και την αυτοεκτιμηση της...
ενημερωσε την αν θες και για το φορουμ, μηπως θελει να συζητησει και μ αλλα ατομα με το ιδιο προβλημα..

ευχομαι καλη τυχη στην φιλη σου

----------


## stella2

ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση.
εχω σκοπο να παμε μαζι σε εναν ψυχολογο αλλα δεν ξερω ποιος απο ολους μπορει πραγματικα να βοηθησει, γιατι εχω διαβασει οτι δεν ειναι ολοι ειδικοι.
εχω απευθυνθει και στο ΑΝΑΣΑ......
εχουνε πει οτι θα κανουν τμημα απο αρχες του ετους!
θελω πολυ να της πανε ολα καλα, γιατι ειναι υπεροχος ανθρωπος και θελω να χαρει τη ζωη της!!!!
για οτι αλλο χρειαστω θα σας πω
ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVT_X...eature=related

----------


## moonbear

Επειδή ρωτήθηκε πριν από καιρό αν ο οδοντίατρος μπορεί να διαγνώσει τη βουλιμία...Κλινικά δεν μπορεί να διαγνωστεί,βουλιμία όπως και νευρική ανορεξία ανακαλύπτονται σε τυχαία ακτινογραφήματα (δλδ ακτινογραφίες που πάρθηκαν για άλλο λόγο...πχ σε κατάσταση ανορεξίας μπορεί εύκολα να φανεί μια "εσωτερική απορρόφηση " του δοντιού,με απλά λόγια φαίνεται μια καταστροφή των οδοντικών ουσιών στο εσωτερικό τους,δε φαίνεται απ'έξω και είναι χαακτηριστικότατο σε τέτοιες παθήσεις.Τώρα αν ο ασθενής είναι μικρός σε ηλικία ,έχει "λεκιασμένα" δόντια,κάποιο είδος υπερευαισθησίας πχ σε κρύα τροφή,δυσοσμία στόματος,σε συνδυασμό με το ιστορικό του ή και την εξωτερική του εμφάνιση....ε τότε ο οδοντίατρος μπορεί να υποψιαστεί κάτι...

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

http://www.anasa.com.gr/anasa/Consequences.htm

----------


## τζενη_ed

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=O8Ny8m...eature=related
ΚΟΙΤΑΤΕ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## τζενη_ed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CrtvfFw-Wo&NR=1
ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## yellowtwity

θα πω και γω δυστηχώς ότι είμαι στην ίδια κατάσταση με την smoke
και λέω δυστηχώς γιατί αν και ξέρω το ποσο κακό μου κάνει η υπερφαγία στη ψυχή μου έχοντας συμπτώματα σοβαρά κατάθλιψης ,παρ΄όλα αυτά σε περιόδους άσχημης ψυχολογικής κατάστασης το ρίχνω στο φαγητό ΄.
Δεν ξέρω τον τρόπο για να το ξεφορτωθώ αυτο το πράγμα ,αλλα αυτό που πραγματικά ξέρω είναι πως στο τέλος θα μείνω μόνη μου,γιατί μετά από τις κρίσεις μου( υπερφαγίας )μου φταίνε όλα και όλοι .
Μάλλον όμως θα τα καταφέρω ,γιατί προσωπικά με τρομάζει περισσότερο η μοναξιά περισσότερο και από τον θάνατο.
Όποτε δεν θα είμαι καλά ,θα ανοίγω το site και διαβάζοντας τισς ιστορίες σας παιδιά θα υπενθυμίζω στον εαυτό μου και τις συνέπειες.
Καλό κουράγιο σε όλους μας !

----------


## otenia

geia sas,eimai neo melos k tha ithela katarxas na ekfrasw th xara mou gia thn ypar3i aytou you site katanoishs k alliloypostiri3hs...eimai 2 xronia voulimikh meta apo ena xrono anore3ias,to kalokairi eftasa na kanw emeto fores thn hmera,eixa ftasei 55 kila me ypsos 1,77,exw hdh kardiako provlima apo mikrh tpta sovaro alla sxetizetai me ypervolikes taxypalmies p borei na odigisoun akoma k se lipothymia....kanw psyxotherapeia 3 mhnes k me exei voithisei arketa,meiwsa tous emetous se 2-3 fores tin evdomada k pleon anazhtw ton palio dimiourgiko(k oxi katastrofiko)tropo zwhs mou,akoma k otan imouna adynati savvatovrada protimousa na katsw na faw para na vg e3w k otan leme fai ennow toso polu p me to zori shkwthika k perpatisa mexri tin toualeta,eimai kalytera twra apo oti m lene k oi alloi alla synexizw na ektononw ekei edona synaisthimata,dn 3erw poso akoma tha ade3w,dinw k panellinies fetos k genika to axgos p yparxei sth zoi m einai anapofeykto...symfwnw me to melos free,einai thema thelisis,apo tin opoia phgazei i dynami,ta epitheta duskolo k eugiko k armoniko swmakolo epinoithikan gia na mas dikaiologun kathe fora p den eoum apo ton eayto mas ayto p apaitoume.parol'ayta as n geliomaste oloi osoi anikoun sto sita ayto exoun perasei thn 1h fasi therapeias p einai na synhdhtopoihsoume oti kanoume kako ston eayto mas,k to kalo einai oti anazhtoume voithia,psaxnoume na vroume dunami....ayto p thelw epitelous einai mia fysiologikh zwi me ena fysiologiko k armoniko swma k telos na voithisw tin kolliti m pou tin YPERagapw na to 3eperasei k ayth p to kanei polu perissotero kairo apo mena...den gennithikame me to provlima ayto,apla stin poreia dhmiourgithike apo to perivallon mas kyriws to oikogeneiako mia prodiathesi....xtes parektrapika alla dn to vazw katw,shmera prepei na katapolmhsw th ligoura m k na mh me apogoiteusw pali....eyxomai se olous dynami

----------


## otenia

geia sas,eimai neo melos k tha ithela katarxas na ekfrasw th xara mou gia thn ypar3i aytou you site katanoishs k alliloypostiri3hs...eimai 2 xronia voulimikh meta apo ena xrono anore3ias,to kalokairi eftasa na kanw emeto 4 fores thn hmera,eixa ftasei 55 kila me ypsos 1,77,exw hdh kardiako provlima apo mikrh tpta sovaro alla sxetizetai me ypervolikes taxypalmies p borei na odigisoun akoma k se lipothymia....kanw psyxotherapeia 3 mhnes k me exei voithisei arketa,meiwsa tous emetous se 2-3 fores tin evdomada k pleon anazhtw ton palio dimiourgiko(k oxi katastrofiko)tropo zwhs mou,akoma k otan imouna adynati savvatovrada protimousa na katsw na faw para na vg e3w k otan leme fai ennow toso polu p me to zori shkwthika k perpatisa mexri tin toualeta,eimai kalytera twra apo oti m lene k oi alloi alla synexizw na ektononw ekei edona synaisthimata,dn 3erw poso akoma tha ade3w,dinw k panellinies fetos k genika to axgos p yparxei sth zoi m einai anapofeykto...symfwnw me to melos free,einai thema thelisis,apo tin opoia phgazei i dynami,ta epitheta duskolo k eukolo epinoithikan gia na mas dikaiologun kathe fora p den exoume apo ton eayto mas ayto p apaitoume.parol'ayta as mn geliomaste oloi osoi anikoun sto site ayto exoun perasei thn 1h fasi therapeias p einai na synhdhtopoihsoume oti kanoume kako ston eayto mas,k to kalo einai oti anazhtoume voithia,psaxnoume na vroume dunami....ayto p thelw epitelous einai mia fysiologikh zwi me ena fysiologiko k armoniko swma k telos na voithisw tin kolliti m pou tin YPERagapw na to 3eperasei k ayth p to kanei polu perissotero kairo apo mena...den gennithikame me to provlima ayto,apla stin poreia dhmiourgithike apo to perivallon mas kyriws to oikogeneiako mia prodiathesi....xtes parektrapika alla dn to vazw katw,shmera prepei na katapolmhsw th ligoura m k na mh me apogoiteusw pali....eyxomai se olous dynami 
a epishs tha ithela na rwthsw an gnwrizei kapoios meta apo poso peripou kairo emfanizodai oi epiptwseis ths voulimias

----------


## LSD

otenia 
οσο νωριτερα αποφασισεις να αντιμετωπισεις το πρόβλημα,τόσο το καλυτερο
και εγω οταν πρωτοξεκινησα, δεν ηθελα να σταματησω γιατι δεν ειχα κανενα πρόβλημα και μου αρεσε πολυ να τρωω οτι θελω, οσο θελω και να μην παχαινω
οταν καταλαβα που ειχα μπλέξει, 2-3χρόνια αργοτερα (παρολο που και τοτε δεν ειχα ιδιαιτερως σοβαρα προβληματα) δεν καταφερα να ξεφυγω και εκτοτε ταλαιπωρουμαι (και ταλαιπωρω κ τους γυρω μου) πάνω απο μια 10ετια.
εσυ εισαι μικρουλα, εχεις τη ζωη μπορστα σου, μην χαραμισεις τα καλυτερα σου χρόνια σε εμετους και αηδιες...

οσο για την ερωτηση σου, δεν υπαρχει στανταρ χρονικο διαστημα, εξαρταται απο τον οργανισμο του καθενος, την ηλικία, την συχνοτητα των εμετων, τον τρόπο (πχ με φαρμακα) κλπ. 
Ομως δεν χρειαζεται να παθεις για να μαθεις, εχουμε παθει ολοι εμεις για σενα, παραδειγματισου και συνεχισε να προσπαθεις με οποιο τροπο μπορεις...

Η υγεια σου, ο χρονος που θα χασεις και οι σχεσεις με φιλους,συγγενεις, αγορια, κλπ που εν τελει θα χαλασεις ειναι αναντικαταστατα!!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Γεια και καλώς ήλθες!


Στις πιο πάνω δημοσιεύσεις θα βρεις απαντήσεις σε πολλά από τα ερωτήματα σου.Υπάρχουν παραπομπές σε σελίδες που αναλύουν τις επιπτώσεις τις βουλιμίας,καθώς και βίντεο που δείχνουν αρκετά παραστατικά τι μπορεί να πάθεις κανείς όντας μέσα στο πρόβλημα.

Εύχομαι καλή δύναμη και υπομονή!:)

----------


## otenia

euxaristw polu eilikrina,LSD exeis apoluto dikio k Kleanthi eida ta video k epatha!...eyxaristw gia tin ypostiri3h sas:-)

----------


## pitsirika

ti e3etaseis mporw na kanw gia na dw se poio epipedo einai i ygeia mou prin tin katastrepsw teleiws k pa8w tpt xeirotero apo 5 parapanisia kg??

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Γι' αρχή κάνε αιματολογικές,βιοχημικές.Α υτές δείχνουν τα βασικά.Μετά μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι πιο εξειδικευμένο,εφόσον το κρίνει ο γιατρός.

Ηρεμία.:)

----------


## Euxi

Στις βιοχημικες,αν δε σου τα γραψουν,να τους πεις να ελεγξεις ηλεκτρολυτες,σιδηρο και φερριτινη και πως θες και τις αντιστοιχες εξετασεις για τα νεφρα σου.Απ οτι υποθετω κανεις και εμετους,ε?Αν ναι,ειναι το πρωτο που θα πρεπει να σταματησεις.Αν δεν τα καταφερνεις μονη σου ζητησε αμεσα βοηθεια ειδικου.Παρε την κατασταση στα χερια σου.Καλη σου δυναμη.

----------


## mcan

Εκτος απο τις επιπτωσεις υγειας εγω έπαθα κάτι για το οποιο δεν ειχα ξανακουσει ποτε. Προσφατα έσκυψα να σηκωσω κατι και εκανα εμμετο χωρις να θελω, ισως επειδη διπλωθηκε η κοιλια μου δεν ξερω... αν καποιος ξερει και μπορει να βοηθησει θα το εκτιμουσα.

----------


## ffouster

παιδεια κατ΄ αρχας χαιρομαι που υπαρχει αυτο το forum ελπιζω στο τελος αυτου του χρονου ολοι να μπαινουμε μονο για να βοηθαμε μεσα απο αυτη την εμπειρια που εχουμε βιωσει.
Λοιπον ειμαι και εγω στην ιδια κατηγορια. Κατα αρχας ο βιοχημικος ελεγχος ειναι απαραιτητος :Καλιο,Νατριο,Φεριτινη,Αιμα τοκριτης,Συκωτι,Χοληστεριν η,Θυρεωιδης,Ορμονικα(Αλδοσ ερονη,DHEA,Οιστρογονα,Ανδροσ τνεδιονη), ειναι καποια που θυμαμαι. 
Ειχα σταματησει για περιπου 1 χρονο και τςρα ειμαι 7 μηνες στην ιδια κατασταση βεβαια λιγο καλητερα,αν και στην περιπτωση μας δεν πρεπει να κρυβόμαστε πισ απο τετοιες δικιολογιες.Παιδια θα μπαινω καθε μερα και θ σας λεω για την βελτιωση μου.Ας βαλουμε στοχο ολοι μαζι απο τωρα,οχι απο αυριο απο αυτη τη στιγμη καθε λεπτο ειναι σημαντικο και εγω εχω βαρεθει.Δεν ειναι μονο τα απειρα προβληματα υγειας που προξενει αλλα και οτι τελικα πια τα ονειρα?
Κερδισα μια υποτροφια απο ενα μαθηματικο διαγωνισμο στο εξωτερικο οταν τελειωσα την Γ Λυκειου αρνηθηκα να παω γιατι ειδη ειχαν αρισει τα προβληματα υγειας.Θελουμε να εχουμε ενα ομορφο σωμα για να φοραμε τα ρουχα που φορανε τα συγχρονα κοινωνικα προτυπα ή για εμενα τουλαχιστον και ενα γυμνασμενο σωμα. Εαν δεν ειμαστε υγειης πως θα χαιρομαστε το καινουργιο φουστανι,παντελονι ή δεν ξερω και εγω τι?Πως θα δουλευουμε?Πως θα ζουμε θα κανουμε ονειρα?Στην αρχη ολοι νομιζουμε οτι ειμαστε ατροτοι ομως με τον καιρο τα πραγματα αλλαζουν.Νοιωθω λες και ειμαι 60 χρονων.!Φτανει πια πρωτη φορα τα εξωμολογουμε αυτα σε καποιον και εστω και λιγο λυτρωνε.Γενικα τους γονεις μου τους λατρευω αλλα δεν μπορω ουτε να το ξεστωμισω στην κολητη μου ουτε σε κανεναν.Κουραστηκα και βρεθηκα.Τελως πρωτος στοχος απο τωρα.Το οφειλουμε στον εαυτο μας αυτο. 
Εχω μαζεψει χρηματα για να παρω μηχανη.Αυτο που σκεφτηκα ειναι τι θα τν κανω την μηχανη οταν θα ειμαι ξαπλα????thomai αυτο που εκανες να γραψεις καπου τις επιπτωσεις τις βουλιμιας φοβερο.Γενικα δεν ηθελα ουτε καν να ακουω ουτε να βλεπω ωστε να εφησυχαζομε και ολο δικιολογιες εβρισκα:΄απο αυριο τερμα΄. Αλλα τελικα η ενημερωση ειναι το παν....

----------


## irenep

εαν καποιος παιρνει καθαρτικα θεωρειται βουλιμικος?ας απαντησει καποιος.

----------


## LIDA_ed

Νομίζω ναι.

----------


## device

κι εγω ετσι νομιζω

νομιζω οτι διατροφικη διαταραχη εχει ακομα και καποιος που γυμναζεται υπερβολικα με σκοπο να καψει τις παραπανω θερμιδες.

το θεμα ειναι η αρρωστημενη σχεση με το φαγητο, btw γιατι δεν κανεις το (ενδεικτικο) τεστακι, και να μιλησεις με καναν διατροφολογο?

----------


## ffouster

παιδια, εκανα εξετασεις αιματοτος,γαστροσκοπιση και υπεριχο καρδιας καθως και ορμονολογικες και ειναι όλα πολυ καλα δεν προκειται να ξαναχαλασω την υγεια μου για τιποτα η ζωη ειναι πολυ πολυ ωραια τις μερες αυτες που αρχισα παω τέλεια. Δεν ειναι δύσκολο λογικη σκεη θέλει καλή διάθεση και χαρα για ζωη. Εκτος του οτι ξαφνικά αρχιζεις να χαίρεσαι και να απολαμβανεις αυτα που εχεις και αυτα που μπορεις να κανεις. Ξερω οτι ειναι αρχη, για μένα θα ειμαι ενταξει οταν εχουν περασει 10 χρονια αλλα καθε μερα ειναι ξεχωριστει, αξιζει και ειναι 1 point σε αυτο που εθεσα ως στοχο. Το παρον και το μελλον μου ειναι πολυ σημαντικα για μενα και δεν ηθελα μια ζωη που θα ηταν ετσι. Εετασα ολο το πρελθον και θελω να διορθωσω τα λάθη και μπορω ο ανθρωπος ειναι πολυ δυνατο ων. Τελος θα απευθυνθω και σε εναν ειδικο ψυχολογο-ψυχιατρο γιατι πιστευω οτι θα με βοηθησει ενω ηδη απευθυνθικα και σε γιατρους για να δω την υγεια μου. Βεβαια μια δυσπεψια μου την βρικε και μια ευαισθισια στο στομαχι ο γαστρεντερολογος αλλα μου εδωσε μια συνταγη και μου ειπε οτι αν συνεχισω με τοσο πεισμα θα φτιαξουν ολα. 
Δεν μπορω να θυμωσω με τιποτα και οταν παω να στενωχορηθω σκεφτομαι οτι τερμα τωρα αρχιζω μια καινουργια ζωη και για αυτο θελει κοπο και δεν αξιζει να καταστρεφομαι.


Και εγω γυμναζομαι αλλα με προγραμμα. Δηλαδη κανω το πρωι ποδηλατο ή τρεδιμο 30΄ή45΄ αν δεν βαριεμαι, διατασεις και κοιλιακους ραχιαιους και το απογευμα 30΄-45΄ βαρη. Ο καρδιολογος μου ειπε να κανω αεροβια προπονηση τον ιδιο χρονο που κανω και βαρη γιατι βοηθαει στην καρδια. Και ολα αυτα 4-5 φορες την εβδομαδα (βεβαια αν ειμαι κουρασμενη λιγοτερο). Εκανα 8 χρονια πρωταθλητισμο. Τα 4 χρονια αυτα δεν μπορουσα να κανω καν γυμναστικη και εγω λατρευα τα βαρη. πλεονμπορω να κάνω και μαλιστα αυτο που μου ειπε ο καρδιολογος :ολα με βαση την υγεια μας χωρις ναγινονται σε υπερβολη. Ας πομε σημερα κοιμηθηκα λιγο παραπανω και μετα ειχα δουλειες ετσι δεν εκανα το πρωι προπονηση τωρα θα βγω εξω παει η σημερινη προπονηση γενικα αλλα θα περασω δεν παει τιποτα χαμενο αφου και η φιλια και κοιννικες συναστροφες ειναι εξισου σημαντικες για την ψυχικη μας υγεια. 




Τα καθαρκτικα και τα διουριτικα ειναι και αυτα μεσα στην λιστα των βουλιμικων και ανορεξικων.

----------


## chp_ed

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

στο πρήξιμο των λεμφαδένων στον λαιμό τι παρατηρείτε;;" Γρομπαλάκια " που πονάνε; Και αν σταματήσετε για κάποιο διάστημα αυτά υποχωρούν;

----------


## marmade

κοριτσάκι δεν είσαι αυτή τη στιγμή στο forum βέβαια αλλά ελπίζω ότι θα μπεις αργότερα και θα το δεις. Πρήξιμο έχω και εγώ αλλά όχι στους λεμφαδένες, ακριβώς στο τελείωμα της σιαγόνας, το οποίο είναι από την πίεση στην προσπάθεια να κάνεις εμετό. Κάποια στιγμή είχα πάει σε ορυλα και μου είπε ότι είναι οι μυς της σιαγίονας (εκείνη βέβαια το είχε αποδώσει στους κοιλιακούς που έκανα τότε μανιωδώς, που να ξέρει η γυναικούλα).....πάντως όντως γίνονταν γρομπαλάκια που πονούσαν πολύ..... Τελευταία φορα που πρίστηκα τόσο πολύ ήταν (άσχετο) όταν γέννησα(!!!!!!!!!!) γιατί κατά τη διάρκεια της γέννας σφιγγόμουν οποτε πρίστηκα εκεί που είχα την ευαισθησία...πάντως μην φοβάσαι.....εμένα κουράγιο μου δίνει να λέω στον εαυτό μου:'είμαι καλά και δεν θέλω να αρρωστήσω άρα πρέπει να προσπαθήσω', αν σκέφτομαι 'παναγία μου τί να έχω πάθει άραγε;;;' χάνω όλη τη δύναμή μου και ξαναπέφτω με τα μούτρα στους εμετούς. Μπορεί να σκέφτομαι και λάθος αλλά για μένα λέω τώρα....

----------


## chp_ed

Σ εχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την απάντηση σου! Εγω το χα μετριάσει τον τελευταίο καιρό αλλά επειδή πέρασα μια περίοδο άγχους τις τελευταίες δυο εβδομάδας έκανα 4-5 φορές εμετό. Και ενώ τα έιχα ξεχάσει, παρατήρησα πάλι στο λαιμό έντονα τα "γρομπαλάκια" που πονάνε. Ευτυχώς εξετάσεις αίματος πολύ καλές (και τα βιοχημικά). Απόρησα!!Μάλλον επειδή όπως προανέφερα για αρκετό καιρό είχα σταματήσει τους εμετούς. Αυτό μου έδωσε κουράγιο να σκεφτώ οτι και για λίγο να κρατηθείς κάνεις πολύ καλό στον εαυτό σου. Τώρα μένει το πρόβλημα στο λαιμό και τα δόντια να μου θυμίζουν το πρόβλημα, πράγμα που το βρίσκω καλό για να αποτρέπει κάθε μέρα να επαναλάβω ένα επεισόδιο υπερφαγίας. Όχι άγχος αυτό μας καταστρέφει απο όλες τις απόψεις!

----------


## anmars

Γεια σε όλους. Και εγώ έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα εδώ και χρόνια. Βέβαια εγώ ήμουν και είμαι σε πολύ χαλαρό σημειο, δεν κάνω εμετό πχ πολλές φορές τη μέρα καθε μέρα, ήμουνα πάντα σε φάση 1 φορά τη μέρα για 3 φορές σε 1 βδομάδα. Μετά σταματούσα και ξαναέκανα μετά απο 1-2 βδομάδες πάλι το ίδιο.. Για να πω την αλήθεια ποτέ δεν το θεώρησα πρόβλημα. δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ ότι έκανα κακό στον εαυτό μου, τουλάχιστον σωματικά, γιατι ψυχολογικά το ήξερα.. υπήρχαν πολλές περιόδους που σταματούσα για πάρα πολύ καιρο. Πέρσι τέτοιο καιρο το παράκανα. το έκανα κάθε μέρα,ξόδευα καθε μέρα πολλά λεφτά για φαι, έπινα και κάτι παράξενα αδυνατιστικά τσάγια κινέζικα και όλα μαζί μου προκάλεσαν μεγάλο πρόβλημα. φυχοσωματικο. αρυθμία, αδυναμία, αφυδάτωση,σταμάτησε η περίοδος για 3 μηνες κ.α. έκανα μια έρευνα σχετικα με το τσαι το οποίο αποδείχτηκε τσαι σκοτώστρα. απορροφάει όλα τα υγρα(για να σου φαίνεσαι οτι αδυνατισες σε 2-3 μερες) και μετά όχι μονο δεν αδυνατίζεις αλλα πρίζεσαι και μόλις το σταματήσεις παχαίνεις αδικαιολόγητα.αυτό σε συνδιασμό με τους εμετούς με κάνανε χάλια. ήμουν ράκος ψυχολογικά, δεν μπορούσα να πάρω τα πόδια μου,ήμουν κακόκεφη κ.α. Στις διακοπές του Πάσχα που γύρισα σπίτι μου(σπουδάζω έξω) τα έκοψα ολα-τσαγια,εμετους,ολα και επανήλθα. πήγα και σε διαιτολογο και έκανα μια σωστη διατροφή με μέτρο. κάπου στο καλοκαίρι είδα το φόρουμ για πρώτη φορά και διάβασα τις ιστορίες όλων.τότε κατάλαβα το κακό που έκανα στον εαυτό μου. βέβαια αυτό δε βοήθησε, μη σας πω ότι με το που συνηδειτοποίησα τι συνέβαινε, ενιωθα οτι θέλω να το ξανακάνω. Τεσπα, είχα σταματήσει όλο το καλοκαιρι για πολύ καιρο και τωρα που ξαναγύρισα για σπουδες,1 μήνα μετά με ξανάπιασε το ίδιο. Σκέφτομαι να μιλήσω στον ψυχολόγο του πανεπιστημίου γιατί δεν αντέχω άλλο. είχα μπει 'στον ισιο δρομο' είχα ηρεμήσει, είχα αρχισει να χανω κιλα 'σωστα' και πάλι τα χάλασα όλα...κουράστηκα...δεν θέλω να το κάνω. είναι αρρώστια,αρρωστια με το φαγητό,γιατι ενω δεν πειναω και δεν έχω όρεξη να φάω τρωω απίστευτες ποσότητες μονο και μονο επειδη νιωθω οτι 'πρεπει'. ειναι τελειως χαζο. μετα σιχαίνομαι τοσο πολύ που πραγματικα δεν θέλω να ξαναβάλω μπουκια στο στομα μου, δε θέλω να ξαναφαω τιποτα ποτε. μετα αναγκαστικά πεινάω και τρώω. αλλα μετά το φυσιολογικο φαι,ερχεται πάλι αυτη η ορεξη να φας τον κοσμο,ενώ εχεις χορτασει, εισαι φουλ σε φυσιολογικα πλαισια ΤΟΤΕ χτυπαει το καμπανάκι και 'πρεπει' να φας οτι υπάρχει τριγυρω...πφφφ το μονο που ξέρω είναι οτι χρειαζομαι βοήθεια.μονη μου δεν μπορω να ξεφυγω...

----------

